# At the drag stip in my 69



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I cant believe it but we beat this 2012 Corvette in my 69 GTO. GTO has a 1971 455 in it. You guys will love this video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4raBTZpnaRM&feature=youtu.be


-JW


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Great job! What was your time? Love the 4 Speed sound.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Our time was only 14.6 seconds at 97 miles per hour. I think the vet lost traction off the line and spent all his time catching up to us. I am amazed we beat this car. A 2012 Corvette should have smoked us!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

great video, another Chevy feels the wrath of Chief Pontiac.


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

that was sweet..i dont know how badly he spun since it was starting off about the same speed it looked like, maybe he missed a gear? looked like a sweet vette though im not gona lie...but awesum kill either way!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job!

Bear


----------

